# HD front coil springs for Dodge Ram 1500 installed.



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

I bought a Arctic snowplow for my truck.
1998 Ram 1500 sport with Rancho 3" lift, 2" body lift, and 35 X 12.50 X 15 Goodyear MTR Kevlar tires.
I was looking for more capacity coil springs , but that would give me my same lift hight.
I thought about putting Ram 2500 diesel springs in, but I could not find a direct answer of exactly what they would raise a stock Ram 1500.
So I came across Dayton HD Springs.
Stock Ram 1500 springs are 770lbs per spring.
Daytons ( #350-1202SD ) are rated at 1770 per spring.
They claim that they will raise only a 1/2" over stock springs.
I figured that would be great and would give me better capacity and I can use the 3" Rancho lift block.
I also installed new Rancho RS5000 shocks, since the one that came with the lift kit back in 1998 would not come apart from rust on the upper mount ( broke them off ).
OK, so the low down on the springs.
Truck rides better and definitely has more capacity.
Before I started, I measured from level concrete to the bottom of the license plate ( 24 3/4" ).
After installing springs and taken out for a test ride ( seat/settle the springs ) it measured 26 1/2".
So the springs did change ride hight to + 1 3/4".
I may add 1" - 1 1/2" bigger blocks to the rear rear, since it looks a little droopy to me.
I just need to put back on the plastic valence on the bottom of the bumper.

Spring : Dayton #350-1202SD ( I paid $145.00 for the pair )
Shocks Rancho RS5000 #RS5221


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

got any before pictures?


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

the new boss 92;1048184 said:


> got any before pictures?


Not really. 
I installed the lift when I bought the truck new ( 1998 ) so it has been lifted for 12 years now.
I have a few pictures before the HD spring, but they aren't from the same angle.
The new coil springs added 1 3/4".


----------



## dodge15004x45.9 (Jan 2, 2009)

Did you get new coils when you did your lift or did you just slap spacers up there? 

2500 v10/diesel coils will push the front end up about 2-3". 3500 v10/diesel coils will be about 3-4". But since you have a 3" lift assuming you got new coils it will put you at the same height your at now. 

I would suggest 5" coils but you have to change other items when you go up that high which is why I never did price was to much.


----------



## 2robinhood (Apr 28, 2010)

Well last week we had 20+ inches of snow.
I finally mounted the plow on the truck.
All worked great.
The springs didn't even know the plow was on them.
It hardly dropped at all.
The tires never ever came close to touching anything even on full turn hard bumps.


----------

